# Cleaning body of Auto Sleeper Talsiman



## jacquimac (Aug 10, 2009)

I have just puchased a 2004 auto sleeper talisman. The only problem is that the one side of the body has gone patchy (chalky) as some might say. I have purchased some Farecia G3 liquid paste that was recommended in the handbook and am waiting for it to arrive. Has anyone had any experience using this product and could give me some feedback or any other product if it comes to that. Thanks Jacqui.


----------



## Royatpb (Dec 11, 2007)

My brother used this on his A/S Executive which came up like a dream. I would also like to hear from anyone who has used it on a non-monocoque type body such as a Nuevo. It has been recommended for same by A/S but ain't cheap.
Regards
Roy


----------



## jacquimac (Aug 10, 2009)

*Cleaning body of auto sleeper talisman*

Hi Roy. Thanks a lot for your reply it was quite helpful. I am hoping the polish will arrive tomorrow and then can have a go, hard work I think though. I ordered the product from 'paints 4 U' on line and it cost £33 including p&p but if it does the job then its worth it. I read about a product called 'Polyglow' which is a boat cleaner but its twice the price I don't know if anyone has experienced using it. Regards Jacqui.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacqui.

G3 can be used by applying it with a damp cotton cloth, rubbing carefully with a circular motion and light pressure. Once applied, wash off the residue before it dries and then polish as usual. You may find that you need to apply a finer grade of compound afterwards to get rid of the fine scratch marks that G3 will leave on a shiny surface. It's a personal thing really.

This method is fine for small areas but for a larger area you'll need to use an electrical polisher and sponge. The polisher should be the type that looks like an angle grinder (but has a lower speed) and they can be hired at most tool hire shops. You will need a rotary polishing sponge (get a medium soft one) to apply the G3. The sponges are sold by all car auto finishing suppliers (or available on Ebay) for a few pounds each. You may like to use a wool mop for final polishing but this isn't strictly necessary.

To use the sponge, soak it in water and then squeeze out, also fill a small sprayer withe clean water to spray on the paint surface as you polish. Apply some G3 to the surface you're intending to polish and then move the face of the sponge across the surface applying gentle pressure. An assistant spraying water onto the surface as you polish will be a great help, it'll stop the surface getting hot and spread the polish evenly. Take great care not to apply too much pressure or to keep the sponge in one place for too long or you'll polish through the paint surface, also avoid corners and seams or the compound will go straight through the paint on edges/corners. Once you've got the finish you want, just wash off and polish as before.

Cutting back paintwork in this way is quite a skilled job and I would advise anyone to try it on a surface that you can afford to damage until you get the hang of it. It's also a very messy process, G3 applied by polishing sponge has a splash radius that you wouldn't believe. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi jacquimac

Yes do it as suggested by Gaspode... I have an Executive and have used a fine Farecla compund a couple of times ( every 2 years) to keep it shining.

I don't bother with the roof though :wink: just the bits you can see. As suggested I used a 240v powered buffer to apply the cutting paste, do the cutting and to finally polish it off. The one I have is ancient and has polished many vehicles but it is similar to This One <<. So a not to much of an outlay to save those aching arms :lol:

best of luck

mike

P.S. Gaspode did say that you would be cutting back "the paintwork"...in fact what you will be doing on the conversion part of the van is cutting back the Gel coat of the monocoque GPS body...this is not quite so skilled as there is not so much of a chance of you "cutting through" the gel coat as there would be on a paintworked body ....but as Gaspode says do be careful though when doing the base vehicle doors and cab.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mike

You're quite right about the GRP, much easier as there's less chance of cutting through the gel coat. Having thought about it though, I reckon that G10 would be far more suitable for a beginner than G3 and much less likely to cause any damage. It also gives a higher gloss finish with less scratching.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

gaspode said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> You're quite right about the GRP, much easier as there's less chance of cutting through the gel coat. Having thought about it though, I reckon that G10 would be far more suitable for a beginner than G3 and much less likely to cause any damage. It also gives a higher gloss finish with less scratching.


Yes a less aggressive one may be better...in fact for anyone wishing to try a bit of rubbing down you would have to go a long way to beat buying a tube of This from Halfods <<< Ok it is not a professional type product but very easy to use and it does just what it says on the tin ( tube I mean :wink: ) ...and cheaply, it worked wonders on the GRP of my sons Autosleeper.

Mike


----------



## jacquimac (Aug 10, 2009)

*Cleaning of body on Auto Sleeper Talisman*

Just to say a big thanks to everyone who took their time to reply to my posting. This sounds like a big job so I think I will pass it on to my partner!! I will do a small area by hand and see what happens....if it too much I will buy one of the polishers that was mentioned. I wish I had posted this before I sent for the G3 and and maybe would have tried the G10. Never mind, I will let you all know how we get on and thanks once again for you time. Kindest Regards Jacqui.


----------

